# Hey Composer Buddies!! Mackenzie Neumann - Media Composer



## MackComposer (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello Composer Buddies!
My name is Mackenzie Neumann. I am a beginning music composer for video games and films. I started writing orchestral works about a year and a half ago, and I have been writing ever since. Before that I wrote some piano pieces and arranged the Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess Trailer theme for my high school concert band by listening to the song on Youtube. I just want to say that I LOVE the Legend of Zelda Series! It is my favorite series. If Nintendo hired American Composers to work on their music, I would work there full time for the rest of my life! So my biggest dream would be to work for Nintendo as a music composer. I want to set my dream goals near impossibility so that I may reach other very high goals like winning an Emmy Award or writing music for Disney! I have a website ( well half of one lol ) where my music can be heard. It is: mackenzieneumann.com 
Thank you for taking the time to read this and I hope you all have amazing, music filled days! 

Mackenzie Neumann - Media Composer


----------



## E.Frusi (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome Sir.. nice to meet you ...
Ef


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 3, 2013)

welcome, mackenzie! yep, koji kondo is one hell of an inspiration to us all.  

enjoy your stay, you'll learn a whole lot here.

W


----------



## MackComposer (Jul 3, 2013)

It is very nice to meet you as well!


----------



## MackComposer (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words! Yes, Koji Kondo is awesome!


----------

